# Maverick ET-72



## builder59 (Dec 22, 2009)

I received a gift today, it is an ET-72 Maverick remote thermometer.  I have a fridge conversion that some of you may have watched me build.  My internal temp is controlled by Auber Instruments and that thing is exceptionally accurate.  If I dial 172 degrees it will keep it there for as long as I program it.  My question is if I'm only looking to watch internal meat temp is this good enough unit.  It says it will go 100'.

Thanks


----------



## raceyb (Dec 22, 2009)

In my opinion, it is a great unit for remote monitoring. If you can get 100' out of it, that's great but many here haven't been able to. There is a mod available for adding an antenna that increases the distance.


----------



## builder59 (Dec 22, 2009)

Initial testing says it will not go 100'.  I can get about 75' out of it as long as there is clear line of site.  Can anyone tell me of the mod location?


----------



## raceyb (Dec 22, 2009)

Give this a look..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85437&highlight=maverick+mod


----------



## builder59 (Dec 23, 2009)

thank you.  I'll open her up this weekend and see if I can do the mod on the 72.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess I'm maybe lucky or not but I don't get much more than about 40 feet away from my smoker so my maverick still works but if I go into the ofice and then get away from a window the connection is gone and I have to go out and let it reset.


----------

